# Gutachter Raum KS gesucht



## Crosswilly (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche in und um Kassel einen einen Gutachter, der meinen Rahmen nach Unfall (Fahrrad-Auto) auf mögliche Risse (Haarrisse) überprüfen kann. 

Gutachten ist für die Versicherung und für mich als Sicherheit, das bei der nächsten Abfahrt mein Radl nicht auseinander bricht.

Danke schon mal für euere Mithilfe.

Viele Grüße vom Willy


----------

